# Marriott no more



## jlf58 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello fellow TUgers.. as many of you old timers know, I have been with Marriott telesales for the past 7 1/2 years. As of today I am no longer working for them. I left on my own and will join a major competitor on Monday and I am very excited. As of today and for 6 more days, I am a free agent  Please, no resale vs developer debates, thats not why I am posting. I just thought I would update people who have know me for over a decade.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope it is Starwood - they desparately need the help!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Fletch, I was just thinking of u the other day.

Starwood? Wyndham???
Who has their corporate headquarters in MCO area?

Say hello to DW and how are those kids????


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I hope it is Starwood - they desparately need the help!


That is one way of looking at it :ignore:


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fletch!
I was just thinking about you the other day and wondered if you were still with Marriott.  Are you staying in the Orlando area?

It's great to see you on TUG again!!

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2010)

Starwood has their headquarters in Orlando...


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 1, 2010)

Fletch, I recall your posts & contributions to TUG going back many years! Best of luck to you in your new employment!
Thanks!!


----------



## mas (Feb 1, 2010)

Best of luck to you Fletch.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fletch!

I, too, wish you go to work for *wood. God knows that they could use some good people!!!

Good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks

It's not Starwood , sorry


----------



## m61376 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, whoever it is is lucky!
Hope things work out as well as you expect!!


----------



## Larry (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hi Fletch*

My very best wishes to you Fletch on continued success. You were one of the people that I learned timesharing 101 from back in the beginning of TUG.

Great to hear from you


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 1, 2010)

*The $1,000/$3,000/$5,000 rule!!!!*

Hi, Fletch.  Best to you on your change of employers.  I have jsut two questions, but feel free not to answer:

1)  Do you still subscribe to your old $1,000/$3,000/$5,000 rule?

AND

2)  What timeshares do you own ( I seem to remember that you owned an under-rated all inclusive timesahre in Cancyn)?

All the best.

Patrick


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fletch, best of luck in your new adventure.


----------



## Amy (Feb 1, 2010)

Berea1 said:


> Hi, Fletch.  Best to you on your change of employers.  I have jsut two questions, but feel free not to answer:
> 
> 1)  Do you still subscribe to your old $1,000/$3,000/$5,000 rule?



That brought back memories of long ago discussions!  

Fletch, I also remember back during your pre-Marriott days when you actively participated on TUG.  Best of luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fletch, 

Congratulations and good luck on your new position!  Hope you and the family are doing fine.

It would be great if you could keep in touch with TUG more in your new position.  You were always a great contributor to these boards and helpful to many people including myself.


----------



## Whirl (Feb 1, 2010)

Fletch, 

A big welcome back ( for a couple days at least). You have certainly been missed around here and will be again. Thanks for the update. 

Whirl


----------



## erm (Feb 1, 2010)

Best of luck in your new position.  You gave so many people here on TUG such good advice.  We are still reaping the benefits.  It's great to see you back on TUG.


----------



## JBRES1 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Marriott*

Hi Fletch,

Welcome back to the family, even if it is just for s short time.

The TUG family sure has grown over the past 7 years, and many here do not know or remember the good old old days.

Best of luck in the new position.

Jim Breslin


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Fletch ... Best wishes, guy.  Marriott's loss is somebody else's gain.

Brian


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, Fletch!  Nice to see you here again, if only for a minute.  I've often wondered how you're doing, even if you were rude to me when I was a newbie.   I wish you success in your new venture.  Jean




Fletch said:


> Hello fellow TUgers.. as many of you old timers know, I have been with Marriott telesales for the past 7 1/2 years. As of today I am no longer working for them. I left on my own and will join a major competitor on Monday and I am very excited. As of today and for 6 more days, I am a free agent  Please, no resale vs developer debates, thats not why I am posting. I just thought I would update people who have know me for over a decade.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2010)

Fletch said:


> It's not Starwood , sorry



I hope it's DVC then


----------



## mpizza (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Fletch - great to hear from you!

Maria


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

ding ding ding, we have a winner
It's Disney 






LisaH said:


> I hope it's DVC then


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rude, you must be talking about another Fletch 




Jaybee said:


> Hey, Fletch!  Nice to see you here again, if only for a minute.  I've often wondered how you're doing, even if you were rude to me when I was a newbie.   I wish you success in your new venture.  Jean


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey, speaking of Marriott, I will throw you guys ONE bone. Marriott Cancun is delayed and may even been cancelled due to the economy. I was told if they could sell the land, they would. They have way to much unsold inventory to worry about a new project. It was suppsed to be rolled out with points this June but that won't happen. Points WILL happen this June but I can't go into much detailed as it's not finalized. I will be watching like everyone else, to see how they do it... 





pwrshift said:


> Hi Fletch ... Best wishes, guy.  Marriott's loss is somebody else's gain.
> 
> Brian


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner
> I start with Disney on Monday.



Congrats on the new job!  That sounds good.  (I was sure hoping it wasn't Westgate!  LOL!)  Disney is lucky to have you.  Are you doing on site or tele sales?

Are you still a timeshare owner yourself?  Where do you own these days?

Fletch, you've only got a couple of days to tell us EVERYTHING!!

Deb


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

I retired from Marriott with the most lifetime volume ever for telesales so thats what I do best. One of my good friends works in Disney and I am very excited to join him with such a great product. ACTUALLY, I only own in Cancun still. I did own Marriott Aruba 3bd Gold but sold it to someone who post here regularly. I bought a new house and needed the funds.  Tell you everything LOL ? You don't have enough money for all the info I have 
Hey Deb, I ate yesterday at the Chinese buffet next door to Cypress Pointe that we ate when I met you. It's only 5 minutes from my new office.  It's still the best chinese buffet in all of Orlando. 





DebBrown said:


> Congrats on the new job!  That sounds good.  (I was sure hoping it wasn't Westgate!  LOL!)  Disney is lucky to have you.  Are you doing on site or tele sales?
> 
> Are you still a timeshare owner yourself?  Where do you own these days?
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 2, 2010)

ok...  I'm way too new here, but one question is nagging at me:

Why does this famous "Fletch" guy -- with all these friends here -- have so few postings here on TUG ?  

Do you all know him from another board???  TAI


----------



## Dave M (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom -

Years ago, Fletch was as much of a regular poster as almost anyone else at TUG. When he joined Marriott, he recognized there was a potential conflict of interest, especially if he were to post about Marriott matters. Thus, he chose to stay in the background. To do otherwise might well have caused him difficulty at Marriott.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

I will answer that. I was around when Tug started and was the Dave ( althought Dave is much nicer and more politcally correct than I ever was  ) as far as Marriott information. I lost my job due to 9/11 and changed careers to work for Marriott. Once I started working for them, they didn't want me posting anymore as co-workers complanied I had an unfair advantages with leads. Back in the old days, TUG was even more of a blast with people like Basil, Deb, Melvin and many others. At one point John, who handled all the BBS wanted me to take over for him to police all forums which I didn't have the time to do. Now 7 or 8 people do that job. Lets put it this way, when TUG started, if you put the word " timeshare" into google, you would get 4 or 5 hits. If you do it now you would get 1000's. 




FlyerBobcat said:


> ok...  I'm way too new here, but one question is nagging at me:
> 
> Why does this famous "Fletch" guy -- with all these friends here -- have so few postings here on TUG ?
> 
> Do you all know him from another board???  TAI


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you both for that info !

Good to see you around and posting, Dave.

And Good Luck, Fletch !!!!!


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Disney telesales. I retired from Marriott with the most lifetime volume ever for telesales so thats what I do best. One of my good friends works in Disney and I am very excited to join him with such a great product. ACTUALLY, I only own in Cancun still. I did own Marriott Aruba 3bd Gold but sold it to someone who post here regularly. I bought a new house and needed the funds.  Tell you everything LOL ? You don't have enough money for all the info I have
> Hey Deb, I ate yesterday at the Chinese buffet next door to Cypress Pointe that we ate when I met you. It's only 5 minutes from my new office.  It's still the best chinese buffet in all of Orlando.



I agree that telesales is perfect for you.  I remember having that discussion about 7 1/2 years ago.  LOL!  Again, congratulations!

We'll have to do the Chinese buffet again one day.  My family is waiting for the Harry Potter at Universal to open and slow down just a tad before we return - maybe Thanksgiving.

Deb


----------



## m61376 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch- Does that mean you are now free to be back posting on the Marriott Board? Or have you caught the mouse fever and will all your loyalty be switched over there?

Pretty impressive that you accumulated the highest lifetime volume in only seven and a half years. I hope that your abandoning ship isn't a telltale sign of Marriott's future in the timeshare business. I think that everyone expected (or at least hoped) that as the economy recovers that Marriott would continue to expand. I am surprised that they are bent on rolling out a new program in today's climate, esp. after the Ritz points program was so poorly received. Moreover, I would have thought that coinciding it with the release of Cancun and the frenzy of a hot new property would have started the ball rolling and have been a good marketing tool. Hopefully, they know what they are doing and as they tweak it over the next several months the program will be a positive rather than a detriment to ownership.

It seems as though DVC is unique among the big players in continuing massive expansion despite the economy with their Ko'Olina project. Likely, it will come on-line at a time when the economy hopefully is turning around, which will of course be a boon for you. Hopefully it will be an exciting career move.


----------



## Janette (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations. It is Marriott's loss. We'll be at Saratoga Springs for a week Feb 28 and then four nights in Bay Towers with a Magic Kingdom view. We are so excited! We think DVC has a good product.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

I might post about Marriott from time to time but in general I will go into hiding this weekend. 



m61376 said:


> Fletch- Does that mean you are now free to be back posting on the Marriott Board? Or have you caught the mouse fever and will all your loyalty be switched over there?
> 
> Pretty impressive that you accumulated the highest lifetime volume in only seven and a half years. I hope that your abandoning ship isn't a telltale sign of Marriott's future in the timeshare business. I think that everyone expected (or at least hoped) that as the economy recovers that Marriott would continue to expand. I am surprised that they are bent on rolling out a new program in today's climate, esp. after the Ritz points program was so poorly received. Moreover, I would have thought that coinciding it with the release of Cancun and the frenzy of a hot new property would have started the ball rolling and have been a good marketing tool. Hopefully, they know what they are doing and as they tweak it over the next several months the program will be a positive rather than a detriment to ownership.
> 
> It seems as though DVC is unique among the big players in continuing massive expansion despite the economy with their Ko'Olina project. Likely, it will come on-line at a time when the economy hopefully is turning around, which will of course be a boon for you. Hopefully it will be an exciting career move.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

My friend who works for Disney says Bay Towers is awesome so I am looking forward to seeing it in the near future. 



Janette said:


> Congratulations. It is Marriott's loss. We'll be at Saratoga Springs for a week Feb 28 and then four nights in Bay Towers with a Magic Kingdom view. We are so excited! We think DVC has a good product.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 2, 2010)

*Curious minds want to know...*

Fletch,

Best of luck and it looks like some folks here can wish a timeshare salesrep warm wishes and not comment on their lips moving....

So, any word on the super-duper internal exchange system Marriott has been touting for years?  All those rumors they spread - is now the ideal time to spring that system on us Marriott owners?  (I believe this was when the rumor said they were going to foist that system on us)

Is that the Points you refer to in June?  That's only 4 months away and training should commence if Marriott plans to release this in a real estate market with no bottom.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck with your new job.  My first DVC purchase was over the phone with Disney's telesales - Betty Prickyl.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2010)

With all the well wishes here from folks who knew you when, it sounds like Marriott's loss is going to be Disney's gain.  Best wishes with your new job, and lucky you with employee passes!  Do you need a new best friend to visit the parks with you?  Don's not so much a Disney fan but I can be there in about six hours.


----------



## erm (Feb 2, 2010)

My SIL works for ESPN and gets the employee pass too.  My daughter will NEVER let him leave ESPN.  What a great perk!  Hope your new position with DVC is as successful as your Marriott position.  Wish I knew how Marriott was going to determine a property's point value.  I bought an older HHI property back in 2000 and it has served me well, with bonus weeks every year.  Hope Marriott values it as well as II.


----------



## Swice (Feb 2, 2010)

*Good for U*

Fletch,

We can all assume that you are making the move because it's best for you.   I guess you'll be getting a retirement check from Marriott and a paycheck from Disney??   If that's the case... what a great set up for you!!!!   

While I'm sure it's not exactly proper for you to spill the beans and tell us "everything," could you at least shed some light on the thought behind Marriott's plan to introduce points?     What is the motivation for the company?    

We'll be curious to know how well Disney "really" likes RCI v. Interval.    Glad I got to experience a trade before the change.

Best of luck... and I've got to remember this chinese buffet ya'll talk about!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

FlyerBobcat said:


> ok...  I'm way too new here, but one question is nagging at me:
> 
> Why does this famous "Fletch" guy -- with all these friends here -- have so few postings here on TUG ?
> 
> Do you all know him from another board???  TAI




There have been several reincarnations of TUG - the post count you see now is only since 2005.


----------



## Stricky (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like you are excited. Good for you. Most phone reps for DVC sound very pleasant on the phone. I take that to mean they like working there. Enjoy


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pretty simple, like any other company. Generate more revenue and give the owners a better product. Remember, you don't have to convert to points if you don't want to  



Swice said:


> Fletch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks   




Stricky said:


> Sounds like you are excited. Good for you. Most phone reps for DVC sound very pleasant on the phone. I take that to mean they like working there. Enjoy


----------



## Rush (Feb 2, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Good luck with your new job.  My first DVC purchase was over the phone with Disney's telesales - Betty Prickyl.



Betty Prickyl?


----------



## AceValenta (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Pretty simple, like any other company. Generate more revenue and give the owners a better product. Remember, you don't have to convert to points if you don't want to



First of all congrats on the new gig! 

The question plenty of people want answered, since it has been hotly debated, will resale owners be included in the new points program? If so will there be a cost difference?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a burning question - When will DVC start depositing GCV units into RCI?


----------



## mpizza (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your move to Disney!

I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?

Maria


----------



## Amy (Feb 2, 2010)

mpizza said:


> Congratulations on your move to Disney!
> 
> I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?
> 
> Maria



Disney is notoriously closed mouthed when it comes to future development, and they often keep their sales force in the dark until the very last minute.  I'd be shocked that Fletch would be allowed to reveal this even if he knew.  

Congrats on the move to Disney, Fletch.  While it has its quirks (which product doesn't?) I think it is an excellent product, easy to use system with reasonable yearly maintenance fee increases.  At this point, we've long parted with our Marriotts, HGVC, etc. and DVC remains the only "name brand" timeshare in our holding.  I cannot wait for the Ko'Olina resort to open and will plan a trip for winter 2011.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

don't know  



mpizza said:


> Congratulations on your move to Disney!
> 
> I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?
> 
> Maria


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2010)

*congrats Fletch--long time!*

from one of the old-timers--congrats.  We LOVE DVC, its a great product, great system, fabulous place.  If we didn't have several other TS before staying at DVC, we would have been even more hooked.  Had to get a small contract, just to have to DVC experience once in a while.  Best Wishes. Elaine


----------



## Brenda (Feb 2, 2010)

*Good Luck Fletch*

It's really great to hear from you. You helped me with many timeshare decisions. Good Luck to you and your family. Do yiou miss NY?


----------



## RandR (Feb 2, 2010)

mpizza said:


> Congratulations on your move to Disney!
> 
> I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?
> 
> Maria



Maria, was it NYC proper or LI?  I only ask because Disney opened a sales office at the Roosevelt Field Mall.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 2, 2010)

mpizza said:


> Congratulations on your move to Disney!
> 
> I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?
> 
> Maria



Disney recently opened Doorway of Dream in the Roosevelt Mall in Garden City, New York. It is a sales office with a full size model of a two bedroom timeshare like the units available at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck Fletch, I, too followed along with your 5k/3k/1k (red/white/blue) theory YEARS ago.

Funny, I ended up buying a 1K 'white week'----so I thought I underpaid by 2k     :rofl: 

Nowadays, for blue weeks, instead of 1k, it might be $1, or 1 cent---and often, NOT AT ALL!!

Pat


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Miss friends and relatives but not the weather 



Brenda said:


> It's really great to hear from you. You helped me with many timeshare decisions. Good Luck to you and your family. Do yiou miss NY?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch,

It's good to hear from you again.

I've stayed at most DVC resorts, and they're terrific. You'll be working for fine company.

One thing that I admire about DVC is that they don't do anything to decrease the value of resales artificially. DVC members who buy from Disney and those who buy resales are treated exactly the same.

When we sold our DVC points at Old Key West, which we had bought from Disney, we actually made a profit. And when we subsequently bought DVC points at Disney's BoardWalk Villas, we effectively paid less from Disney than we would have on the resale market, once I did all the math (including the value of the prior year's points, which Disney included, and the value of credit card "rewards"). 

When DVC starts selling their Aulani Resort at Ko Olina, I hope they send you there for a few weeks so that you can become thoroughly familiar with the product.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 2, 2010)

Werner,

I was on your site the other day looking at the resorts progress and it looks awesome. I would love to get there soon after it opens. 




Werner Weiss said:


> Fletch,
> 
> It's good to hear from you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beverley (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Fletch,

We bought our first timeshare in June of 1999 and found tug just about a year before you left.  I remember you well as though it was yesterday.  You helped me learn about time sharing more than you know.

Welcome back even for only a few days.  Perhaps your new Disney buddies would not be upset if you said hello on the Marriott board once in a while ... 

Beverley


----------



## littlestar (Feb 2, 2010)

Rush said:


> Betty Prickyl?



Yeah. I had never heard that last name before. She was great. I was really nervous as Disney was my first timeshare purchase. I'm sure I would have been too scared to buy anything else if that first Disney purchase had been bad.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fletch,

Nice to see you back - even if it's for a short time. I learned a lot from your posts when I first joined Tug.

Best wishes on your new endeavor.


Richard


----------



## Clark (Feb 3, 2010)

Good luck in your new job, Fletch

Now -- who should I use for my new contact at Marriott ? Someone I can trust to follow up a referral --


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 3, 2010)

my best guess is yes and yes 



AceValenta said:


> First of all congrats on the new gig!
> 
> The question plenty of people want answered, since it has been hotly debated, will resale owners be included in the new points program? If so will there be a cost difference?


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 3, 2010)

I figured it was Disney, but I didn't want to burst your bubble.  Where else would you go to stay in Orlando and be still be able to be UP from your great results with Marriott?

Luck, although you certainly don't need it with your obvious good sales skill.  Glad that 9/11 had positive results for you.

Fern (now in Vegas, and retired)


----------



## ldanna (Feb 4, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Miss friends and relatives but not the weather



You can't miss the weather after the artic front during the first 10 days of the year. 

BTW, Congratulations and Good Luck. I am new around here but it looks like you have helped many people around here.


----------



## Dean (Feb 4, 2010)

Fletch said:


> ding ding ding, we have a winner
> It's Disney


Hello and welcome to DVC.  I must admit it's kind of hard to see you working for Disney given they've had a much different approach and philosophy than other companies including Marriott.  Hopefully it's a great fit, certainly a great company overall.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 4, 2010)

*Any parting advixce or info?*



Fletch said:


> Hello fellow TUgers.. as many of you old timers know, I have been with Marriott telesales for the past 7 1/2 years. As of today I am no longer working for them.



Fletch - Congratulation and good luck in your new position. 

Now that you left Marriott can you share any info on their rumored internal trading program? 

-TJ


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 4, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> Fletch - Congratulation and good luck in your new position.
> 
> Now that you left Marriott can you share any info on their rumored internal trading program?
> 
> -TJ



There is a little info on that in #65 above

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=858519&postcount=65


----------



## PeterS (Feb 5, 2010)

Fletch,

     

It is great to see you back on the boards!

I doubt you remember me but we bought our Sabal Palms back in 88 and been on TUG from the start and your insight into Marriott was greatly appreciated.

We missed you when you went south to joinup but it is great to hear things are going well and getting better...

I hope you can hang around longer than a few days...

Take care and good luck with the new job at DVC.

Pete


----------



## chriskre (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Fletch,

I don't go back as long as everyone else here on TUG but am a DVC owner.

I also love Marriott's but not exactly how MVCI interprets TS.   

Please don't encourage DVC to adopt MVC's model.  
We DVCers really love our product.  
I'd hate to see them abandon that model.   

Hope to see you at Disney soon.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 10, 2010)

From what I see so far, MVCI should be looking to adopt DVC's model as they seem to have it right. 



chriskre said:


> Hi Fletch,
> 
> I don't go back as long as everyone else here on TUG but am a DVC owner.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Feb 10, 2010)

Fletch said:


> From what I see so far, MVCI should be looking to adopt DVC's model as they seem to have it right.



I totally agree.  Not sure Marriott would but I think that's why there are so many loyal and repeat DVCers who purchase direct even knowing about the resale market.  

Are you my new guide?


----------



## ldanna (Feb 11, 2010)

Fletch said:


> From what I see so far, MVCI should be looking to adopt DVC's model as they seem to have it right.



Another clue?:ignore:


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2010)

ldanna said:


> Another clue?:ignore:



We could only hope.  Then Marriott sales will shoot thru the roof.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

Amy said:


> Disney is notoriously closed mouthed when it comes to future development, and they often keep their sales force in the dark until the very last minute.  I'd be shocked that Fletch would be allowed to reveal this even if he knew.



Our guide lurks on the 2 major DVC message boards, since I had all the AKV info before it was announced to the sales staff, one  DVC owner(couple of thousand points) has a mole in upper management. 

My guide did tell me the "message board rumors" of AKV did a lot to help the first sales when it was announced. But many of those first buyers were miffed when the sale extended to non-DVC owners and the pricing and incentives were better.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, I'll bite ... what are the basics of the DVC model?

Beverley


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

Beverley said:


> Okay, I'll bite ... what are the basics of the DVC model?
> 
> Beverley



Point based system with a home resort. You can book home resort at 11-8 months out. At 7 months, points are points and you can book at any resort that is available.

Each room type is worth X number of points per night(weekends a bit higher), 5 different seasons.

The ability to "bank" points, take this years points and move to next year, also can "borrow" points from the next year.

 My home resorts are Saratoga Springs /Vero Beach. 650 total points.

2009 trips:
Stayed 4 nights MLK weekend at Boardwalk Villas 2br(booked at 7 months). Vero Beach 2br 7 nts for Easter(booked at 11 months). 3 nights in October at studio Villas of Wildnerness Lodge(booked 3 months out, 1st time I booked that close in). Grand Villa(3br) at Saratoga Springs Thanksgiving(booked 11 months out).

For 2010-2011, Grand Villa booked for Thanksgiving again at SSR 11 months. Have marked down  to call  7 month window for MLK weekend and 11 window for Vero Beach for Spring Break.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I totally agree.  Not sure Marriott would but I think that's why there are so many loyal and repeat DVCers who purchase direct even knowing about the resale market.
> 
> Are you my new guide?



I don't understand. What us it about the DVC model which fosters owners to purchase from the developer vs resale?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I don't understand. What us it about the DVC model which fosters owners to purchase from the developer vs resale?



I think one is the lack of knowledge about the resale market and more importantly it's the trust people have in the Disney brand. 

I bought my points direct, we bought in late November and I was in the system booking my 1st trip in early December. You can start using your points ASAP, before you actual close. 

Depending on your use year you pick and when you buy, you might get an extra yrs worth of points. I have an October UY, and when we bought in December 2006, I actually got 2006 points that I could use right then or bank them into 2007.

Plus once you are a Disney owner and additional purchases you do, you don't pay closing costs.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think one is the lack of knowledge about the resale market and more importantly it's the trust people have in the Disney brand.
> 
> I bought my points direct, we bought in late November and I was in the system booking my 1st trip in early December. You can start using your points ASAP, before you actual close.
> 
> ...



Don't know about other guides, but ours is a straight shooter. Told us DVC doesn't work if you can't plan 11 months out if you have your home resort during holiday times, if you don't care where you stay and can't book 7 months you should really shouldn't buy.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 11, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I don't understand. What us it about the DVC model which fosters owners to purchase from the developer vs resale?



To be honest, I don't think there is any secret...it's demand.  There are enough people seeking resales that resellers are able to keep prices fairly high.  In response, Disney is able to offer promotions to direct buyers that approximate the resale price without losing too much money.  As a result many opt to purchase direct.


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2010)

Fletch said:


> From what I see so far, MVCI should be looking to adopt DVC's model as they seem to have it right.


DVC has their own issues on both the DVCMC and sales side.  If MVCI adopted DVC's entire approach you'd have about 30-40% higher maint fees but there would be some advantages and if one were to pick and chose some of the better but more efficient aspects of the system, the increased costs could be minimized.



chriskre said:


> We could only hope.  Then Marriott sales will shoot thru the roof.


Actually it's likely that MVCI sales would be lower if they took DVC's complete approach.  This is a major issue for the HI resort which Disney will have a great time selling unless there are some changes in their sales approach.  I'll point out that such sales methods led to significantly disappointing sales at HH and Vero Beach and cost DVC members at least 3 off property resorts in the past (Newport Coast, NYNY, CO, ? Disneyland Paris), maybe more.  



brigechols said:


> I don't understand. What us it about the DVC model which fosters owners to purchase from the developer vs resale?


The answer is NOTHING except for the on property location.  DVC has a good system, not perfect though by any means.  Their infinite flexibility increases costs significantly though.  Their reputation does help some but likely doesn't add any more to sales than does Marriott's reputation or Hilton or Hyatt or Westin.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 11, 2010)

ocdb8r said:


> To be honest, I don't think there is any secret...it's demand.  There are enough people seeking resales that resellers are able to keep prices fairly high.  In response, Disney is able to offer promotions to direct buyers that approximate the resale price without losing too much money.  As a result many opt to purchase direct.



Aren't prices held high in part due to Disney exercising ROfR?


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2010)

brigechols said:


> Aren't prices held high in part due to Disney exercising ROfR?


Disney ROFR serves to prevent the file sales but has minimal to modest effect of sales prices.  Over the years ROFR has likely propped up sales at times but at other times the market prices were above the ROFR threshold on their own.


----------



## RandR (Feb 11, 2010)

Does Disney treat their resale buyers different in anyway from their direct buyers?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 11, 2010)

RandR said:


> Does Disney treat their resale buyers different in anyway from their direct buyers?



Right now there are no distinctions.


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2010)

RandR said:


> Does Disney treat their resale buyers different in anyway from their direct buyers?


Once one owns there are no differences currently based on the method of purchase.  I doubt they will institute anything but from a business standpoint they likely should.  In years passed they had no closing retail but one would pay closing resale, now there is a closing cost retail for new members but not for existing members though it tends to be less than for resale closing.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats certainly one persons opinion. 



Dean said:


> DVC has their own issues on both the DVCMC and sales side.  If MVCI adopted DVC's entire approach you'd have about 30-40% higher maint fees but there would be some advantages and if one were to pick and chose some of the better but more efficient aspects of the system, the increased costs could be minimized.
> 
> Actually it's likely that MVCI sales would be lower if they took DVC's complete approach.  This is a major issue for the HI resort which Disney will have a great time selling unless there are some changes in their sales approach.  I'll point out that such sales methods led to significantly disappointing sales at HH and Vero Beach and cost DVC members at least 3 off property resorts in the past (Newport Coast, NYNY, CO, ? Disneyland Paris), maybe more.
> 
> The answer is NOTHING except for the on property location.  DVC has a good system, not perfect though by any means.  Their infinite flexibility increases costs significantly though.  Their reputation does help some but likely doesn't add any more to sales than does Marriott's reputation or Hilton or Hyatt or Westin.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 11, 2010)

I think DVC is a great system.  Yes it has it's learning curve like all the TS systems but Disney has learned that a customer is a customer regardless of how they were acquired.  And they treat all their customers right.  

I think they are very fair to resale buyers.  I bought direct even though I had purchased 3 TS's on the resale market before I bought my DVC.  Why? 

Well, I think the pixie dust got in my eyes.     Just kidding.  

Actually when I purchased 4 years ago, there wasn't much difference between a resale and buying direct when you factored in the closing costs on the resale and DVC gave me an incentive of $1500 to purchase.  So for me honestly it was only about a $10 difference between retail and resale so I opted for retail and the hassle free buying experience.  

Disney does their own financing and it doesn't show on your credit report so it doesn't get factored into your ratios if you are purchasing other real estate which I was at the time. 

Anyway, the whole sales experience is truly low key.  My guide suggested that I don't buy more than 150 points initially and I'm glad she did because that is just about what I need as a single lady.  Anymore and I'd be like the megarenters out there.  Actually not really as I'm always looking for last calls to do more Disney time.  

DVC also does not charge you to do ressies.  You can do 100 a year if you want to.  You can't do it online though, at least not yet.  Supposedly that is coming soon.   We'll see.     For some reason Disney just can't seem to get the DVC ressie website up to speed with the rest of the internet.

DVC also does not charge you guest certificate fees.  They do charge you $95 to do out of club ressies but within the club there isn't any fees.  
There are also no BS housekeeping fees or credits to have to worry about.
You use your points and you don't worry about mousekeeping.  If you stay 1 day or 20 days there are no mousekeeping fees, at least not overtly.  They wisely hide that in the maintenance fees where everyone is happy.  

I always hear people say that DVC's MF's are higher than others.  I find this to not be true at all.  I pay $700 a year MF's for 150 points.  That gets me a week in a 1 bedroom most of the year when I want to go.  In comparison  I pay $800 for my beachfront TS and it's also a 1 bedroom and is not as nice as DVC is.  So to me I really don't agree but maybe it is dependent on which resort you own.  I own SSR and it's fairly new so maybe that's why.  

DVC also sends it's members nice gifts like collectors items so you feel like a part of the family.  They also welcome you home everytime you visit DVC.
On every visit to DVC, I get a call from my guide welcoming me home and making himself available in case I need anything.  Of course I know he's wanting an opportunity for a sale but hey it's still a nice touch.  

I know it's alot of silly things but honestly it works.  Yes I'm a real estate agent and I know marketing when I see it, but for some reason it doesn't strike me as canned and it is appreciated in this rude crude world of TS'ing.

Another great part of DVC is that once you buy your first contract, minimum buy in is 160 now, it was 150 points, then you can add on small contracts direct from Disney without having the hassle of dealing with a resale.  Those small resale contracts (25 to 75 points or more) always go for top dollar anyway.  With a small contract if you wanted to sell it quickly you know you probably could pretty easily. 

All in all DVC is my favorite TS.  I just wish we had more resorts to choose from off site.  Then it would be my only TS.


----------



## ldanna (Feb 12, 2010)

chriskre said:


> I think DVC is a great system.  Yes it has it's learning curve like all the TS systems but Disney has learned that a customer is a customer regardless of how they were acquired.  And they treat all their customers right.



This is something very wise. DVC and Marriott, too, care a lot about their customer regardless of where they come from. That's why they are one the best TS companies on the bussiness. As people report here, Starwood failed to pay attention on this simple matter, maybe that's because you can find lot's of its units selling for $1 (one single dollar) at eBay.


----------



## grupp (Feb 12, 2010)

*Best of Luck with DVC*

Great to see you posting again. Hard to believe it has been 7 1/2 years! I know that I and many others on this board are still appreciate the sound advise you gave us back in your pre-Marriott days. 

Gary


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 12, 2010)

ldanna said:


> This is something very wise. DVC and Marriott, too, care a lot about their customer regardless of where they come from. That's why they are one the best TS companies on the bussiness. As people report here, Starwood failed to pay attention on this simple matter, maybe that's because you can find lot's of its units selling for $1 (one single dollar) at eBay.



I think the $1 sales on eBay are cropping up for pretty much every timeshare system because people are desperate out there.  Starwood may have more of them, I don't know, but no system is immune to the current economic situation.

Marriott and DVC do have reputations for excellent customer service.  But neither of them is perfect by a long shot and lately they're both taking hits in that department.  Marriott is right now stringing its customers along with more and more rumors generated by the sales staff of an impending internal exchange system that may or may not negatively impact a large segment of their customer base.  It's tough to tell because the information is limited.  IMO it's not very good customer service at all to allow your sales staff to engage in rumors that are guaranteed to spread through and rile up your customer base.  DVC has for the second year in a row radically reallocated their points across the calendar, resulting in substantial usage impact for customers who have traditionally used their points for the same days/resort for the life of their ownership.  Both years the revised point charts weren't released until about one week before impacted reservations could be made.  Sure, reallocation is allowed, but the customer service related to its implementation has been terrible.

All that said, I love both the Marriott and DVC product, agree they're among the best out there.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 12, 2010)

What I've always loved about my DVC is being onsite at Disney World and the theming of the resorts - they are just plain fun to stay at.  And with Marriott, I like their consistent quality and locations and I've loved how my Marriott trades in II. The II Marriott desk people I have had contact with have been great to work with. 

I personally really like the combination of owning points and weeks.  We're staying 3 nights at Disney's treehouse villas on our points here in a few weeks (arriving midweek) and then checking into Marriott Grande Vista on the weekend for a week. I feel like I have the best of both worlds combining points and weeks.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Thats certainly one persons opinion.


One very knowledgeable person who's owned for 16 years.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 12, 2010)

sorry, but you still only get one opinion which is exactly what I said 



Dean said:


> One very knowledgeable person who's owned for 16 years.


----------



## JimC (Feb 12, 2010)

mpizza said:


> Congratulations on your move to Disney!
> 
> I recently received a solicitation for licensed RE agents to work in Disney sales in NYC.  I haven't followed-up, but am curious - is Disney planning a project in NYC?
> 
> Maria



DVC opened a sales office in NY, thus they need licensed RE agents to work there.


----------



## Amy (Feb 12, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Thats certainly one persons opinion.



Please, let's not go down this path.  That isn't fair to Dean, as others who may agree would not even find out this discussion is taking place on the Marriott forum.  I have owned DVC for a few years but have actively read/participated on the DIS Board's super active DVC forums for around ten years (different handle) as I've been interested in DVC far longer.  Dean is one of the most knowledgeable owners about DVC around, and I can confirm that many others share his view but still like the DVC product.  But that can be a discussion for a different thread.  I think the point is just that no system is perfect, not even DVC.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2010)

Fletch said:


> sorry, but you still only get one opinion which is exactly what I said


Not all opinions necessarily count the same.  What would you disagree with?


----------



## JimC (Feb 12, 2010)

brigechols said:


> I don't understand. What us it about the DVC model which fosters owners to purchase from the developer vs resale?



Generally the cost difference to purchase direct vs resale is not all that significant, more flexibility in selecting use year and contract size or splitting a larger purchase into smaller contracts, and availability of newer resorts.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 12, 2010)

JimC said:


> Generally the cost difference to purchase direct vs resale is not all that significant, more flexibility in selecting use year and contract size or splitting a larger purchase into smaller contracts, and availability of newer resorts.



Tink also sprinkles lots of pixie dust on you at the sales presentation.  

You just can't resist her spell.


----------



## wljet (Feb 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Fletch,

Back almost 11 years ago your advice on tug helped us with our TS purchases that have given our family years of enjoyment.
Thank you.
Good Luck at DVC(we own there),and stick around the boards!

wljet


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the warm hello. It must be the pixie dust because after one week of training, I am wondering why I waited so long to come to Disney  



wljet said:


> Fletch,
> 
> Back almost 11 years ago your advice on tug helped us with our TS purchases that have given our family years of enjoyment.
> Thank you.
> ...


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 13, 2010)

Denise,

At only 50 units and brand new, what that expression about when chickens fly  ? 



DeniseM said:


> I have a burning question - When will DVC start depositing GCV units into RCI?


----------



## Dean (Feb 13, 2010)

Fletch said:


> Denise,
> 
> At only 50 units and brand new, what that expression about when chickens fly  ?


DVC has a history of not depositing new resorts and of slanting their deposits to the lower demand resort/times (SSR, OKW, HH, VB), at least with their current system.  There was a time when the deposit had to be home resort.  I would suspect it'll be a couple of years on BLT and VGC before we see anything and I doubt we'll see much of either.  However I'm sure we'll see some of each.  I wonder if the contract with RCI requires that all resorts have some deposits at some point.


----------



## mas (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm curious:

It sounds to me like it would be hard to tell the difference between Disney's and Hyatt's point system.  Can someone who knows the Disney product and Hyatt, explain the difference between the two?


----------



## Dean (Feb 13, 2010)

mas said:


> I'm curious:
> 
> It sounds to me like it would be hard to tell the difference between Disney's and Hyatt's point system.  Can someone who knows the Disney product and Hyatt, explain the difference between the two?


I'm not a Hyatt expert by any means but when I looked at purchasing a Key West Hyatt week previously, there were significant differences.  At the time Hyatt seemed more of a fixed week type system with a point system attached.  They had little banking/borrowing options at the time I looked at them, that may have changed.  I think it's more like Hilton's in many ways, or Club Intrawest/Worldmark in some.  The basics are you have a home resort and your points can only be used at the home resort from when the reservation window opens 11 months out until 7 months out.  At and after 7 months, you can combine points with no regard for home resort.  You can bank and borrow for 1 year with almost no restrictions.  There are essentially no extra fees using the points within DVC including no banking, borrowing, transfer, multiple reservation or cancelation fees.  There is NO minimum stay and in many ways, no priority for longer stays like with Wyndham and the previous Bluegreen system.  Some of these issues can be changed if they so chose and some have been in some ways.  You pay dues based on your home resort.  DVC is deeded but is RTU.  You do not own a week or unit but rather an undivided interest in a "unit" which is often several villas together.  DVC is great for use at WDW and the other DVC resorts, it is very flexible but at a price.  It is a poor choice for exchanging partly due to the high cost and partly due to the corporate membership setup with RCI and the restrictions therein.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't own any Marriotts so I don't look at this board usually.  Now that I know Fletch hangs out here I will be more attentive!

Welcome back Fletch!  

When I first joined TUG I scoffed at the 5k/3k/1k (red/white/blue) theory.  Over time I learned!  Thank you TUG and Fletch!

Nowadays, those numbers are very high for most resorts.  Thank you recession.

Given that Fletch has changed outfits I should look at DVC again.  Once you find someone you can learn from, learn all you can from them.

I hope you keep posting Fletch.  Whether about your last place or the new place or timeshare in general, you always have a perspective that benefits all of us on TUG.


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 13, 2010)

For the benefit of those of us that are new to the forum -- what is the 5K/3K/1K theory?


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 13, 2010)

I would also love a refresher on the 5K/3K/1K theory. My recollection is that you should pay no more for a platinum week than 5K, gold 3K and silver 1K.


----------



## mas (Feb 13, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> I would also love a refresher on the 5K/3K/1K theory. My recollection is that you should pay no more for a platinum week than 5K, gold 3K and silver 1K.



For those who only know RCI & II color codes:

5K = Red (II & RCI)

3K = White(RCI), Yellow(II)

1K = Blue(RCI), Green(II) 

I think the red/yellow/green of II has been pretty much replaced with the Travel Demand Index.


----------



## Dottie (Feb 13, 2010)

Fletch--I too remember well your contributions to tug and wish you a good future on the new job.  It was nice to hear from you and have your report of your new job.  I cannot stop reading tug and especially enjoy posts of those who have been around for years.

Dottie


----------



## MLC (Feb 14, 2010)

Fletch,

I wish you the best and I wished I could have helped you earlier.  I know you will be one of Disneys best agents.  YOU are an excellent sales representative.

I know you will set all kind of sales records at Disney like you did with Marriott.


Keep in touch with me.


----------

